# Please tell me which breed & color my puppy is



## CGL1235 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello, we recently added a little girl puppy to our family. She is full of personality but also the laziest puppy I have ever met. She is such a sweetheart. The people from which we got her said she was a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, but also said that her dad was 80 lbs. and everything I've read says that Staffys don't get that big. I'm also not sure what her coloring is and everyone that meets her asks me. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

most Staffies don't get that big. Heres the thing without a pedigree or some sort of documentation of lineage there just is really no way to truly know what breed or breeds the dog is coming from.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum CGL1235. Why don't you post some pictures of your new girl and I'm sure we could give an educated guess at her coloring. 
Congrats on the new pup. FWIW, it's normal for a puppy to be full of energy and then sleep a lot, if that is what you are referring to as lazy. 
Many happy years together.

Joe


----------

